# Lodge Ice Shanty made by Muskegon Awning



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey all,

Does anyone own or has fished out of The Lodge ice shanty made by Muskegon Awning any feedback would be appreciated.

BOB


----------



## Dirt Nut (Jan 21, 2010)

I don't personally own one but have fished with guys that do. I was very impressed by the construction and durability. Great shack for pulling behind the atv or sled, just need to keep your fishing stuff on the machine. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

My buddy has one that we have fished out of for year's. They are very well built, and there is a ton of room in them. I bought a clam Yukon, but would prefer the Lodge, I just couldn't bring myself to spend the $900 on a new Lodge....


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

It is my understanding that there is storage under the seat area ? I was also quoted a price of $595.00. 

BOB


----------



## eyeshaveit49 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a Condo built by Muskegon Awning. I have had it for over 15 years and it still is in very good shape. The same propane stove is in it when I bought it new. Storage under the front seat and they used heavy duty zippers that are in good working order. I would buy another if this one ever gave out but I expect it will last me a long time yet. I spray the canvas every three years or so to prevent dripping.


----------



## Whitetailfever101 (Jan 24, 2008)

Worth every penny! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks to all that replied!

BOB


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I saw a couple of them for sale on Craiglist when I was searching for a flip shanty. Can not remember where they were at, but some where in the state.


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

downriverbob said:


> It is my understanding that there is storage under the seat area ? I was also quoted a price of $595.00.
> 
> BOB


That is a great price, I looked into them before I bought my Yukon, and was told that you had to pre-order because they didn't stock any, and the cost was $900. When my buddy ordered his, probably 15 year's ago, they would customize them for you. You could pick where you wanted the window's, and they had wood floor's on both side's of the shanty. When I called they said that they wouldn't customize them anymore and they only put the wood floor on the side with the bench.


----------



## dsgt1 (Jun 17, 2008)

my buddy has one and it is great lots of room his even has a car radio in it. that thing is sweet and for that price buy


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

I saw one on craigslist but never got an answer back when contacting the person who put the ad on the website.

BOB


----------



## walleyehawger (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone have any pics they could post of these huts?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

walleyehawger said:


> Does anyone have any pics they could post of these huts?


I bought one off cl recently, i can post a pic when i get out of work..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> I bought one off cl recently, i can post a pic when i get out of work..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Must be why I could not find the one I saw for sale earlier. You bought it.  I was tempted to buy it but bought a Clam Kenai. I can remember when Muskegon Awning first came out with those shantys.


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

Here is the website for the anwing company that makes them:

http://www.muskegonawning.com/products-and-services/boat-covers-and-fishing-shanties/the-lodge


BOB


----------



## downriverbob (Jan 22, 2009)

Went and checked the Muskegon Awning "Lodge" shanty. The canvas and tubing was well made and worked well. The plastic base and wooden structure was cheaply made and would not hold up to being towed over rough ice. Now I know why the price was reduced. Had to pass, still looking for my new shanty.

BOB


----------

